# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  "فمن أنس باللَّه في الدُّنْيَا واشتاق إِلَى لقائه"

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وأما الشوق إِلَى لقاء اللَّه في الدُّنْيَا فهو أعظم لذّة تحصل للعارفين في الدُّنْيَا، فمن أنس باللَّه في الدُّنْيَا واشتاق إِلَى لقائه، فقد فاز بأعظم لذّة يمكن لبشر الوصول إليها في هذه الدار.

[مجموع رسائل ابن رجب رحمه الله]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
يدهشني دعاء امراة فرعون ونظرتها للأولويات في دعائها!
تزوجت بفرعون الطاغية في جبروته وسلطانه؛ فكانت دعوتها:
{رب ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة ونجني من فرعون وعمله ونجني من القوم الظالمين}
فقدمت ما يبقى على ما يفنى؛ فاستحقت أن يضرب بها المثل للمؤمنين.

[بارعة اليحيى]   


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الله أكبر

----------


## أمة الحليم

سبحان الله
جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كل الذين سعوا لأجل الله، قد ظفروا ولو نُسيت صنائعهم !

[عبدالعزيز الشثري]*

----------

